# Cleveland Lyft Driver Shot and Killed, Passenger Injured in Ambush Style Shooting



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

https://pjmedia.com/trending/2017/08/28/cleveland-lyft-driver-shot-and-killed-in-ambush-style-shooting/
*Cleveland Lyft Driver Shot and Killed, Passenger Injured in Ambush Style Shooting*

A Lyft driver was shot and killed and his passenger injured in an apparent ambush in a South Cleveland neighborhood early Monday morning. The driver, Mourice Foster, was giving a 31-year-old woman a ride home when they were both hit by gunfire shortly after midnight. Foster was shot at least four times in the upper left side of his body and was pronounced dead at the scene, according to police.

The passenger, who was shot in the arm, was taken by Cleveland EMS to University Hospital. She was alert and talking when transported. Her mother told News 5 that the bullet hit her bone, and she is expected to undergo surgery on Wednesday.

According to Cleveland police, two men, one of which had a gunshot wound, later showed up to University Hospitals. One of the men, 22-year-old Deonta Houston, was arrested in connection with the homicide.
















According to Cleveland.com, the police report says "a car pulled up next to Foster's and opened fire, then sped off."

A witness told police they heard about 10 gunshots fired, according to 911 dispatch reports.

The victim's grandmother told Cleveland.com that "her granddaughter was visiting friends on Sunday night and took the Lyft back to her home because she had to work at an area nursing home on Monday."

"There's just no reason for this type of violence," she said. "It has to stop."

Cleveland police are investigating the motive for the shooting. As of late Monday, Houston was still in custody.

"We were horrified to learn of this incident, and are deeply saddened by the loss of life," Lyft said in a statement. "Our thoughts are with those affected by this incredible tragedy. There is no place in our society for such violence. We stand ready to assist law enforcement in their investigation."

The local media in Cleveland are now questioning why it took EMT workers so long to get to the victims.

News 5 reported that "it took paramedics 16 minutes and 45 seconds to respond to the scene."

Dispatchers are heard over the scanner repeatedly asking for EMS to step up while police and firefighters rendered first aid.

According to Cleveland city spokesman Dan Williams, 19 ambulances were in service overnight. The current average response time for all calls is 11 minutes and 58 seconds.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Doowop said:


> https://pjmedia.com/trending/2017/0...ver-shot-and-killed-in-ambush-style-shooting/


How dare the cops arrest this future college grad and family man?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

In 


Doowop said:


> https://pjmedia.com/trending/2017/0...ver-shot-and-killed-in-ambush-style-shooting/


Lieu of flowers or help for the Drivers family, Lyft is taking out adds and paying bonuses for additional drivers in Cleveland . . . .



Fubernuber said:


> How dare the cops arrest this future college grad and family man?


He will get 5 degrees for Free in prison

Now back to work !

You have student loans to pay . . .


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

How the F does Uber and a Lyft always say some b.s "We are so saddened by the loss of our driver/partner" when they never even met him because everything is done online freaking idiots don't even care


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> In
> 
> Lieu of flowers or help for the Drivers family, Lyft is taking out adds and paying bonuses for additional drivers in Cleveland . . . .
> 
> ...


No loans ever. Debt free here


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

So very sad. Praying for his friends and family


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Things happen when you drive in the 'hood. Like shootings & *16 minute EMT response times *in a major city.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

I am sorry but does Ambush mean something different in Cleveland? 

This would be drive by maybe. 

Ambush would be "rider" requested car and shot it when it arrived. 
Or, waited in a parked car and shot it while it passed them. 

But, the report says the shooters rolled up on the driver. 

And, how did this winner in the game of life manage to shoot his own boy? 
Was this a retaliation shooting because someone in a similar car to the Uber drivers did a drive by on his friend?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I am sorry but does Ambush mean something different in Cleveland?
> 
> This would be drive by maybe
> 
> But, the report says the shooters rolled up on the driver.


I'm sure in weeks to come you'll find out that Foster was involved in something illegal that went bad and this was retaliation. The pax was hit in the arm by a stray shot. Lyft driver Mourice Foster was definitely a target.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Now that Uber is no longer allowed to deactivate for low acceptance rates, is this now their alternative way of dealing with it?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kalee said:


> Now that Uber is no longer allowed to deactivate for low acceptance rates, is this now their alternative way of dealing with it?


Well, they might have done a trial with a boat.


----------

